# Doe Lost Her Kids



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

I had a Boer doe sadly lose twins earlier today. She was 10 days early and the one looked like it had died earlier (it wasn't finished growing) and that is what started her labor. This was her first time and she has a pretty big udder. What is the best way to get her to dry up? She is behaving normally, eating hay and drinking water. She is of course upset she can't find her babies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry the came too early.
I would get all the colostrum you can and mark it Day 1.
Tomorrow do the same, mark it Day 2. 
If you ever need colostrum feed Day 1 first, the go to Day 2.
On the third day you can milk her out enough to relieve pressure, doing so once or twice a day for a few days, then milk a little less once daily for a few days. Boers dry up pretty quickly.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

^^ great advice!

I'm so sorry! :hug: I'm glad the mom is doing well, all things considered. She'll get past it in a few days.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for the advice! I milked her and froze her colostrum for today. I will do the same tomorrow. She was getting grain and free choice hay before she kidded. Should I just give her free choice hay and no grain?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are so welcome!
I would continue the grain for oh maybe the rest of the week then work on cutting it down a little less for a couple of days, then a little more for a couple of days.

ETA, Just as we do increases slowly when introducing grain, the same is true when cutting her down.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, thank you! I will cut her back slowly this week. I feel so bad for her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, sorry for the loss.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, give hera hug from me, and yourself one, took. This sad time will pass, I promise!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! It is a heartbreaking loss, but we are trying to focus on getting Penelope through this and thankful she is okay.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Karen said:


> Aww, give hera hug from me, and yourself one, took. This sad time will pass, I promise!


I will definitely give her a hug from you!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

So sorry to hear this! Hope she is doing ok! 

Hugs,
Stacy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry you lost the kids. You don't need to do anything, she will dry up on her own.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you, everyone!


----------

